# Sega Dreamcast burn games



## matrunix (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello 
I need your help.
I have got the 4 Wheel Thunder from Sega Dreamcast and I want to burn it. But the video game has size 1.11GB.
How to burn the video game?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello.



matrunix said:


> Hello
> I need your help.
> I have got the 4 Wheel Thunder from Sega Dreamcast and I want to burn it. But the video game has size 1.11GB.
> How to burn the video game?



The first Point that needs to pay Attention: 
Your Game MUST have the .CDI Format if you want to burn it.
This is the only CD Format you can use.
(If you have .GDI and some .BIN and .RAW Files you can only use it for PC Emulators or a GDemu.)

Then you can use for Example "ImgBurn" with the Padus .cdi File Mounter Files:
http://imgburn.com/index.php?act=download#paduscdi

Second Point: Your Dreamcast must be able to play Backups/burned CDs.Not all Modells are capeable of it.
Please use good CD-R´s and burn it as slow as possible please. (4x if possible).

Good Luck
Thank you.


----------



## matrunix (Dec 27, 2020)

@alexander1970 the 4 Wheel Thunder image file is cdi. Also, I find other game with image cdi is Sonic Adventure 1 is 900MB.
How can I burn them?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you.



matrunix said:


> @alexander1970 the 4 Wheel Thunder image file is cdi. Also, I find other game with image cdi is Sonic Adventure 1 is 900MB.
> How can I burn them?



You can use standard 700 Mb CD-R´s,it works,no worries.

If I remember correct,there are only some (older ?) Rips from Multi Disc Games that uses bigger CDs like 
"D2" or "Alone in the Dark" for Example.

Thank you.


----------



## sharkie545 (Dec 27, 2020)

matrunix said:


> @alexander1970 the 4 Wheel Thunder image file is cdi. Also, I find other game with image cdi is Sonic Adventure 1 is 900MB.
> How can I burn them?



You have to use overburn feature on the imgburn or other burning software from what I rember. It'll let you burn past 700mb limit of cdr. 

Also from what I read there is some larger 99min cdrs but I burnt the entire usa collection onto cdr and they work perfect using overburn when needed


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello.



sharkie545 said:


> You have to use overburn feature on the imgburn or other burning software from what I rember. It'll let you burn past 700mb limit of cdr.
> 
> Also from what I read there is some larger 99min cdrs but I burnt the entire usa collection onto cdr and they work perfect using overburn when needed




There is no need,everything is made by ImgBurn.
You need nothing to change:


  

Thank you.


----------



## sharkie545 (Dec 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah when you burn a bigger file size it'll tell you to overburn lol. Same stuff with xbox 360 burning games  but obviously more to 360 and preference to avoid overburning


----------



## fille (Dec 27, 2020)

Euh,burn?,get a gdemu-usb gdrom or mode,much easyer,but not as cheap,but i got a usbgdrom and a mode,its fantastic man.


----------

